
Hillary Clinton says when life’s tough, ‘keep going’. I’m not so sure - bobzankz
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/oct/03/hillary-clinton-life-keep-going
======
coldtea
It's amazing how badly written, meandering, and plain dumb this article is!

